# Murder By Piano.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

A little thing I did, It is merely a reworking of a skit off "Haunted Sounds And Scary Tales" The voice is mine, just dropped 75% lower.


http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/Murder_By_Piano.wma 




and here is my regular voice doing it. I am speaking with a accent.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/11/30/442406/Theatrical_voice[1].R.wav


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa - that's awesome! Good job. Very creepy and cool.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks! If anyone needs voices. Just PM me. I would be glad to help!


----------

